# Living In Camper In Michigan?



## Lehnertfamily5 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi I have a question about living in your camper in MIchigan this time of year probably through January. My husband is looking at the possibility of taking a job in Ann Arbor but would have to be up there in 3 weeks. There is no way i can possibly get our home here in texas sold in that amount of time and we can't afford two mortgages in the meantime. My parents live about an hour from Ann Arbor in a town called Perry but DH said an hour is too far away to drive each way everyday to stay with them. He thinks he can live in the camper until I sell the house here and buy a new house in Michigan. I told him I didn't think it was possible caue of pipes freezing inside not to mention the hose waterlines outside. Am I right. It just seems like not a wise thing to do with our camper. Especially being that we just upgraded last month from a 23rs to a 28rsds . I LOVE the new camper and would be so devastated if anything happened to it . 
Thanks for your advice

Leigh


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Leigh,

My wife and I lived in our Outback during last winter here in Texas. I encased the water supply hose in that black foam pipe insulation, taping each section together with duct tape. Even down here the connect where the hose goes into the trailer froze, even though I had it insulated. Apparently the insulation slid down just enough to expose a small area.

I suppose your husband could try it, just making sure he drains everything and disconnects the water supply when temps fall below 25 or so. That seems to be the majic temp, where above that with heat in the trailer things are OK, but below freezing can occur. He can keep a pail of water to use to flush the toilet and have some gallon jugs for drinking, coffee, etc. for the times when he's disconnected.

If he can put some sort of skirting around the trailer, it'll help a lot.
Buy a couple of the ceramic space heaters to use to augment the furnace.

Good luck, Glenn


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Hi -

We live about 30-40 minutes from Ann Arbor, has he looked into where he'd put the camper. The local campgrounds that I know of are closed, and the State campgrounds are even further away and have already shut down the full hook-up sites. Just something else to keep in mind, I don't know about the pipes, we've already winterized, it's pretty cold here already.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Winter in Texas is much different than winter in Michigan. I really wouldn't try it unless you have absolutley no other options. You will be burning through propane like crazy keeping the heat up, and insulating the outside hose will be a must. These campers are not made for winter camping. Yes the underbelly gets heat from the duct, but only indirectly. There is not a vent into the underbelly to make sure it stays warm. They also are not insulated for the winter.

If you luck into a mild winter, you could make it. But if you get a deep freeze I think you will have nothing but problems.

Hope you can find a solution.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> Winter in Texas is much different than winter in Michigan. I really wouldn't try it unless you have absolutley no other options. You will be burning through propane like crazy keeping the heat up, and insulating the outside hose will be a must. These campers are not made for winter camping. Yes the underbelly gets heat from the duct, but only indirectly. There is not a vent into the underbelly to make sure it stays warm. They also are not insulated for the winter.
> 
> If you luck into a mild winter, you could make it. But if you get a deep freeze I think you will have nothing but problems.
> 
> Hope you can find a solution.


I know people that have done it up here but it is a tremendous amount of work to keep the pipes from freezing not to mention the energy you would need to do it. Most if not all of the campgrounds here would have their water systems drained and blown out by now so you would not be able to find a site with water. With the economy the way it is around here there is a glut of available rentals, ultimately it may be cheaper and easier to rent an apartment for the few months.

Scott


----------



## Lehnertfamily5 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks so much ! I know it wasn't a good idea to try to live in a camper in the winter there. I was just trying to convince my Texan husband.lol He has no idea how cold it actually gets there. Now i can show him people from there arn't suggesting it to be a good idea besides me.

So where are the great camping spots there. I didn't grow up camping there so I am clueless.

Leigh


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Leigh,

I would guess that you would be in for a pretty tough time with this one. It's probably unlikely you would do any serious (as in $$$) damage to the trailer (be sure to keep the snow from accumulating on the slides).

The bigger problem is going to be living in the conditions. It gets REALLY cold in Michigan during the winter, and the Outback is not all that well insulated. There is essentially no insulation in the Queen slide, and that is going to be one really cold bed!

As far as freezing water is concerned, there are things you can do. Putting skirting around the bottom of the trailer (down to the ground) and a small electric heater underneath will probably keep the tanks from freezing. Similarly, you can - as suggested - wrap the hose in insulation, and maybe even add an electric heat strip along the hose to keep it from freezing (Note: The amps are adding up fast here!). The problem is going to be the city water supply... Will the campgrounds even have it turned on? Are their pipes protected from freezing? I'm thinking you will have a hard time even finding a water source to worry about freezing.

All in all, my vote would be for: Not a very good idea. Again, I don't think you are going to kill your new Outback, but you may end up with a Husbandcicle!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

All you would have to do is fill the fresh water tank every day and don't use the city connection. It is completely possible and not as much work as you may think. BUT the other person that posted that you will use a ton of propane is right. With the cost of propane now, it would be cheaper to stay in an extended stay america for 40 or 50 bucks a night. And you also have to find an open campground and hope they have running water, also not hard for them, they just insulate the line and use heat tape from where the pipe comes out of the ground, some places dig holes around the pipe and insulate and heat tape a little lower into the ground.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Leigh:

If you wanted to stay in TX, tell him to try it. I'll bet he comes running home as soon as the weather turns cold.


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

There are a lot of beautiful places to camp in Michigan, we live Downriver(south of Detroit) and we frequent the Ypsilanti KOA, feels like you're away, but Walmart/Meijer are just down the road.

We also camp a lot at Sterling State Park the only one with full hook-up sites. They updated the campground, there aren't shade trees, but's it's really nice.

If you want to travel the state, there are too many to list!! We get cold here in the winter, but we have a beautiful State!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Winter in Texas is much different than winter in Michigan. I really wouldn't try it unless you have absolutley no other options. You will be burning through propane like crazy keeping the heat up, and insulating the outside hose will be a must. These campers are not made for winter camping. Yes the underbelly gets heat from the duct, but only indirectly. There is not a vent into the underbelly to make sure it stays warm. They also are not insulated for the winter.
> 
> If you luck into a mild winter, you could make it. But if you get a deep freeze I think you will have nothing but problems.
> 
> Hope you can find a solution.


I know people that have done it up here but it is a tremendous amount of work to keep the pipes from freezing not to mention the energy you would need to do it. Most if not all of the campgrounds here would have their water systems drained and blown out by now so you would not be able to find a site with water. With the economy the way it is around here there is a glut of available rentals, ultimately it may be cheaper and easier to rent an apartment for the few months.

Scott
[/quote]

X 3. It could be done, but would be a lot of work to keep the pipes from freezing and would take a lot of propane and/or heavy use of electric ceramic heater to keep the trailer warm. And that's all IF he can find a campground that's open all winter - most of the campgrounds in Michigan are closed for the season already, and won't be opening again until April or May. Your husband would probably be better off finding a reasonably priced apartment to rent for a few months. I would suggest he look in the towns around Ann Arbor for housing (ex. Brighton, Milan, Saline or Dundee) as the prices will be better than in Ann Arbor, and the commute will be reasonable.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Lehnertfamily5 said:


> So where are the great camping spots there. I didn't grow up camping there so I am clueless.
> 
> Leigh


There are some great camping areas in Michigan, especially in Northern Lower Michigan and in the Upper Peninsula. Here is a link to a previous discussion of camping in Michigan in general. Clicky thingy A discussion of camping along the northern Lake Michigan shore area is here Clicky thingy #2 and a discussion on camping in the U.P. is here Clicky thingy #3. A couple more good resources for information on Michigan campgrounds are the DNR website Clicky thingy #4, the ARVC Michigan website Clicky thingy #5 and rvparkreviews.com Clicky thingy #6. Hope that helps.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

mgoblue26rs said:


> There are a lot of beautiful places to camp in Michigan, we live Downriver(south of Detroit) and we frequent the Ypsilanti KOA, feels like you're away, but Walmart/Meijer are just down the road.
> 
> We also camp a lot at Sterling State Park the only one with full hook-up sites. They updated the campground, there aren't shade trees, but's it's really nice.
> 
> If you want to travel the state, there are too many to list!! We get cold here in the winter, but we have a beautiful State!!


Hartwick pines near Grayling has full hook ups and is paved. 
Scott


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Lehnertfamily5 said:


> Hi I have a question about living in your camper in MIchigan this time of year probably through January. My husband is looking at the possibility of taking a job in Ann Arbor but would have to be up there in 3 weeks. There is no way i can possibly get our home here in texas sold in that amount of time and we can't afford two mortgages in the meantime. My parents live about an hour from Ann Arbor in a town called Perry but DH said an hour is too far away to drive each way everyday to stay with them. He thinks he can live in the camper until I sell the house here and buy a new house in Michigan. I told him I didn't think it was possible caue of pipes freezing inside not to mention the hose waterlines outside. Am I right. It just seems like not a wise thing to do with our camper. Especially being that we just upgraded last month from a 23rs to a 28rsds . I LOVE the new camper and would be so devastated if anything happened to it .
> Thanks for your advice
> 
> Leigh


Ya know, I travel nearly an hour each way on my commute...every day. Not so bad, considering the alternative.

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Ya know, I travel nearly an hour each way on my commute...every day. Not so bad, considering the alternative.
> 
> Bob


Yup =- and mine is 1.5 hrs each way each day on many of the same roads. Eagleeyes and I are both in the N'East, with weather much like that of Michigan (depending on any given winter.) NOT A CHANCE that I would _choose_ to even try to live in the Outback all winter! (And I've lived here 'bout all my life!) Let alone try to find a place to park it - whether or not there were hook-ups (we couldn't even find a CG to open 1 dry site for us in early May...but they did let us park in their driveway for the weekend. That's a whole lot different than all winter....at least 3.5 mths).


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Ya know, I travel nearly an hour each way on my commute...every day. Not so bad, considering the alternative.
> 
> Bob


Yup =- and mine is 1.5 hrs each way each day on many of the same roads. Eagleeyes and I are both in the N'East, with weather much like that of Michigan (depending on any given winter.) NOT A CHANCE that I would _choose_ to even try to live in the Outback all winter! (And I've lived here 'bout all my life!) Let alone try to find a place to park it - whether or not there were hook-ups (we couldn't even find a CG to open 1 dry site for us in early May...but they did let us park in their driveway for the weekend. That's a whole lot different than all winter....at least 3.5 mths).
[/quote]

Yeah...and we're "hardy" New England stock....which as I recall is the basis for chowder....

Bob


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I see tons of winter campers here in the Colorado mountains. I dont know how they do it, and am glad I'm not one of em.. Many have hay bails stacked flush with the sides under the camper. Many have plywood sides too.

My brother spent two years working the ski resort at Crested Butte, Co. He taught snow board lessons in the snow and done Apt. maintaince in summer. Made and sold those extreme videos too, snowboarding off the cliffs there.

He bought an old 5er and parked it between Crested Butte and Gunnison, Co. For your knowledge, the Gunnison Valley of Colorado is about tops for the coldest spot of Colorado. The entire month of January and Febuary never gets above freezing. The nights are well below zero.(-20 to -30)

Anyway he only filled the water tank when it was empty, never left the water hooked up, and went thru a 100lb propane bottle every two weeks. Used hay bails around the bottom. Never really had much trouble.

This was much cheaper than renting a 2-3000.00 or more a month apt. up there.

BUT, he was about 25 and partied like a rock star back then. So that prolly had something to do with staying warm too.. lol

I wouldnt spend the winter in an Outback though, the queen slide is hard to keep warm!

Good Luck! 
Carey


----------



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

I worked out of town for a year and came home on the weekends. I considered a trailer and learned that i could get my hotel for 4 nights a week through priceline.com or hotwire.com after taxes and junk fees for $32 a night. It may take a few weeks to find the low bid price and the perfect hotel room, but once you find it, it's very consistant. i bought my TT later for the fun of it.


----------

